# wanting old style mead recipe



## hounddawg (May 15, 2016)

1'm looking for a simple old style recipe for mead. not flavored with fruit, berries just straight up old time mead,
as well I'm planning on using pure raw golden rod honey
Richard


----------



## Jericurl (May 15, 2016)

Well, then.

I guess the easiest no frills recipe is going to be 3 lbs of honey per gallon plus water, if you want it dry.

5 lbs of honey per gallon plus water if you want it sweet.

I personally like D47 yeast for something with no fruit added.

Were I you, I would seriously consider looking up staggered nutrient additions (SNA) and get some yeast nutrient and yeast energizer.
Honey doesn't offer a whole lot for the yeast, so you may get some stressed yeast, off flavors as a result, etc.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 15, 2016)

Jericurl said:


> Were I you, I would seriously consider



Ahhh, I just love the use of the past subjunctive with an implicit "if"! Does manthing appreciate how good he has it?


----------



## hounddawg (May 15, 2016)

Arne I've read tons of your replies an threads,
I'd be willing to bet you could just kind of point me in the right direction , type yeast, time to feed yeast, type of honey, I main two goals is a simple bold tasting honey to help my second goal high ABV
thank you
and would love your input,,, I really would
Richard








sour_grapes said:


> Ahhh, I just love the use of the past subjunctive with an implicit "if"! Does manthing appreciate how good he has it?


----------



## Jericurl (May 15, 2016)

> Ahhh, I just love the use of the past subjunctive with an implicit "if"! Does manthing appreciate how good he has it?



.....I just swooned!!


----------



## Jericurl (May 15, 2016)

Richard,

Tomorrow I will send you some links, etc, on SNA.

The general idea is to take your total amounts of nutrients and energizer, and instead of adding them all in at the beginning, add them at your 1/3 sugar break increments.
ie....1/3 at the beginning, 1/3 at 1.08, 1/3 at 1.05 (or whatever, just depending on your starting SG)


----------



## hounddawg (May 16, 2016)

I'd really appreciate that. I will admit computers are a challenge to me. lol
but so is walking an chewing bubble gum at the same time,, LOL
thank you
Richard








i


Jericurl said:


> Richard,
> 
> Tomorrow I will send you some links, etc, on SNA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arne (May 16, 2016)

Here ya go, Dawg.
3 gal. water
10 lb. honey
S.G. 1.090
I warmed the honey up with a gal. or so of the water so it would mix in better with the water.
3/4 tsp. tannin
1 tsp. acid blend
3/4 tsp energizer now, 3/4 later
1 1/2 tsp nutrient now, 1 1/2 later
used red star pasteur blanc yeast
Pitch yeast, added rest of the nutrient and energizer at about 1.060.
Stirred a couple times a day during the active ferment
You can add sorbate and k=meta after the ferment, sweeten with honey if you like
I make this for my bro. in law and he likes it fermented dry.
I start out with the 1.090 s.g. so it doesn't get quite as much alcohol as if you use the extra honey so it finishes sweet.
I let it sit and it clears nicely in a few months. 
Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Jericurl (May 16, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> I'd really appreciate that. I will admit computers are a challenge to me. lol
> but so is walking an chewing bubble gum at the same time,, LOL
> thank you
> Richard
> ...



Richard, I checked these forums today. @BernardSmith posted a very succinct and in depth answer to staggered nutrient additions on your other thread. Follow his advice and you will end up with some spectacular mead.


----------



## hounddawg (May 17, 2016)

thank you
and I will.
and winenoob66 gave me a site that runs about half the price ,
I think now I'll go with Dutch Gold
again thank you for helping me,,,
richard 







Jericurl said:


> Richard, I checked these forums today. @BernardSmith posted a very succinct and in depth answer to staggered nutrient additions on your other thread. Follow his advice and you will end up with some spectacular mead.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 11, 2016)

all right I went from what I thought I wanted to what I did, I put 15 pounds oof wildflower honey, 2 lb. wild blackberries, an 1/2 ounce of alstrayualn stella hops it is now in a 6 gallon carboy, somebody please lie to me an tell me it will be drinkable after 3 more rackings and then 1 year bulk aging, because right 



grape tannin,on the cherry question.....now it seems to taste like water downed water,,, teach me to think for myself, I still have 15 more pounds of wild flowered honey, my elderberries are just getting to I can start picking, i'm planning on 15 lb. wildflower honey, 30 lb. elderberry to ferment 8 gallons ,, that's 6 for carboy and 2 gallon in airlocked bottles to top off with,
if both come off not great, then I will conceder mixing the 2 differet kinds and bottle age an extra year,,, ay thoughts good or bad are welcome, after all i'm on here to learn, although I have grown a whole lot of ya'll have my respect, and my respect is based on the truth no sugar coating, a very old man years ago taught me you gotta take the bitter along with the sweet, so blint is how I tend to be as long as it is helpful..
Dawg please for give my lack of spelling been trying somme cherry a couple ways 1 teaspoon to the gallon or 1 an 1/2 teaspoon to the gallon took me awhile, but now that I'm loose as a goose I will be going with 1 an 1/2 teaspoon to the gallon, I favor the extra bite over the to smooth,,,

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 11, 2016)

need to clean computer it wont let me correct where my senaces are place and no it is not from testing the cherry


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 15, 2016)

*mead*

ok i apologize for not getting back to you much sooner, many stays in SICU, an 2 months ago my nephew took his life, that shattered me, they say i am steel and ice, but after that i was only jelly. but any way, i went with a certified organic, non GMO, kosher wild flower honey 15 lbs, and 2 lbs wild blackberry. and 1/2 ounce Stella hops from Australia, all three give off floral notes, was a off my head recipe, been bulk aging for 6 months now, i will back sweeten using high grade clover granular honey non GMO, kosher and organic as well,, i am into all natural, i raise my fruits, berries, vegetables, eggs, pork, beef, rabbit and so on., i thank you for the links and the interest i will not,, pop the air lock for at least 3 more months, early the tastes was dishearten, but young stuff always is disappointing to me, then after time magic it all comes together except for my first black berry wine the recipe called for 3 lbs per gallon, i use on all fruits and berries 4 to 6 pounds per gallon depending on the fruits/berries, apples and pears is 6 lbs, an so on, elderberry is 4 lbs, if it comes out drinkable i will contact you and see if i can send you a bottle, i have sent my pear/apple/crab apple to JOHNT, and blackberry to RUNNING WOLF, and 3 types tp VACUUMPUMPMAN, all i ask is blunt honest opinions, even rude if that is honest, that's how i learn, my friends at home would say piss tasted good for a free buzz, lol, but like i said only if i feel it is drinkable, again thank you for your free flowing knowledge ,,,
Dawg::






Jericurl said:


> Well, then.
> 
> I guess the easiest no frills recipe is going to be 3 lbs of honey per gallon plus water, if you want it dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arne (Dec 16, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> ok i apologize for not getting back to you much sooner, many stays in SICU, an 2 months ago my nephew took his life, that shattered me, they say i am steel and ice, but after that i was only jelly. but any way, i went with a certified organic, non GMO, kosher wild flower honey 15 lbs, and 2 lbs wild blackberry. and 1/2 ounce Stella hops from Australia, all three give off floral notes, was a off my head recipe, been bulk aging for 6 months now, i will back sweeten using high grade clover granular honey non GMO, kosher and organic as well,, i am into all natural, i raise my fruits, berries, vegetables, eggs, pork, beef, rabbit and so on., i thank you for the links and the interest i will not,, pop the air lock for at least 3 more months, early the tastes was dishearten, but young stuff always is disappointing to me, then after time magic it all comes together except for my first black berry wine the recipe called for 3 lbs per gallon, i use on all fruits and berries 4 to 6 pounds per gallon depending on the fruits/berries, apples and pears is 6 lbs, an so on, elderberry is 4 lbs, if it comes out drinkable i will contact you and see if i can send you a bottle, i have sent my pear/apple/crab apple to JOHNT, and blackberry to RUNNING WOLF, and 3 types tp VACUUMPUMPMAN, all i ask is blunt honest opinions, even rude if that is honest, that's how i learn, my friends at home would say piss tasted good for a free buzz, lol, but like i said only if i feel it is drinkable, again thank you for your free flowing knowledge ,,,
> Dawg::



Here is the secret for making your own wine. Make it so you like how it tastes. Anybody else doesn't matter. As long as you like it, sometimes nice to have others give an opinion, their way might make it taste a bit better to you, if so you can change. Simple, huh?  Arne.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 16, 2016)

Arne said:


> Here is the secret for making your own wine. Make it so you like how it tastes. Anybody else doesn't matter. As long as you like it, sometimes nice to have others give an opinion, their way might make it taste a bit better to you, if so you can change. Simple, huh?  Arne.



Completely and wholeheartedly agree with Arne. While I value others input, in the end, I have to like what I am making/drinking.


----------



## zadvocate (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.meadmaderight.com/info.html look up the TOSNA method.


----------

